# My 10 yo DD asked me if she could shave



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

She has VERY hairy legs. I have always felt bad because she got some sort of gorilla gene or something. She has been asking for about 2 years and I keep putting it off. I once said that when she gets her period, then she can start shaving, but honestly, I feel bad saying no when it very obviously bothers her a lot. She is totally maturing, has boobs, gets pimples. She has told me that several of her friends are already shaving.

WAH! It just seems so grown-up and I wonder if it is more me not letting her grow up than anything.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

What is your interest in not letting her shave?


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Personally, for my child, I don't feel it is my place to tell her when she can shave--at least once she is showing signs of puberty (as your dd is). I never asked anyone if I could begin shaving







.

I'm very "pro choice" with shaving, lol. My dd is 9 and has sparse hair, but will not need to ask permission to shave when she is ready.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Why wouldn't she be allowed to shave? I started shaving around that age - I also have the gorilla gene. I actually don't shave in the winter now at age 29, but it's my choice. Changing for gym class was getting really uncomfortable for me, so I just started shaving (I didn't ask, but I doubt my mom would have said no). If it's making her uncomfortable or causing social issues, and if you don't have a serious moral objection, I don't see why not. It's just hair. Would you let her get her hair cut short if she wanted to?


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

my almost 10 yr old had mentioned some girls in her class have started to shave their legs, dd hasn't started nor do I think she is ready to start but modesty and personal grooming haven't really kicked in for her yet. She has light, sparse hair anyway. But if your dd is asking and it will allow her to feel good I would say its fine. Girls are starting to notice these things now and I would want her to feel comfortable.


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

I think she's old enough to shave her legs and underarms if that is what she wants. Get her a nice safe razor and give her instruction, even if you do not do it yourself. Maybe she will decide that it isn't worth the time and effort, but she won't forget that you were there for her when she asked you to be.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I would let her. I was 11 when I started shaving my legs and I had BEGGED for permission to shave for a year or so. I had hairy legs (and underarms) and it was embarrassing to me to have so much hair. In retrospect, I cannot imagine why my parents didn't let me...must have been a control issue on their part.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a thread on here about my dd starting to shave...I can't figure out how to link it, but you can search. I had to deal w/my own feelings of "too young", but that was my stuff, not anything I needed to put on dd. She really wanted to shave her legs, and her underarms as well. And, she "needed" to, but I put that in quotes because I really talked w/her about making her OWN choices about her body, and no one has to shave-it's a choice we make.

Anyway, I bought her some small pink razors which fit her hands pretty well, as well as some fruity, pink shaving gel, and when she asked me to help her, I did. She's very good now-no cuts or nicks, and has taken on this piece of her grooming very independently. She may want an electric razor at some point, and she can let me know. It is not a big deal, except that it was one of those preteen moments to solidify that her body is hers. I have to say that my willingness to respect this choice has positively impacted our open discussions.

Good luck!


----------



## Abismommy (Jul 3, 2008)

I started shaving my legs around 9 or 10. I had super hairy legs and it made me very uncomfortable. My sister wanted to shave around 9, so I taught her how..I actually did it for her the firs couple times..she was a little scared.
If you are not completely comfortable with a razor, they have the veet stuff..with the cream and the little non sharp razor thing


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I started shaving when I turned 10, at the end of fifth grade. And I have pretty conservative parents. I think that's a reasonable age if a child is asking, especially for those of us with dark or "extra" hair that really stands out.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wasnt allowed to shave until I was around 15y and at that point I went behind mom's back and did it. She got mad but after that she let it go.

My dd will be allowed to do it when she wants. Thankfully she is fair haired and you cant see the hair on her legs. I on the other hand got the dark hairy gene







so it was very much noticeable that I didnt shave.

I will get dd a safe razor to use so she dosnt hurt herself and show her how to use the other kind of razor as well.


----------



## doulatara (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
Personally, for my child, I don't feel it is my place to tell her when she can shave--at least once she is showing signs of puberty (as your dd is). I never asked anyone if I could begin shaving







.

I'm very "pro choice" with shaving, lol. My dd is 9 and has sparse hair, but will not need to ask permission to shave when she is ready.

I agree with this...only I just ask my dd to let me know when/if she is ready so I can give her a lesson and get her her own razor and shaving cream. My mom didn't allow me to shave for a year or two despite my begging, and I would sneak it anyway. I must have picked a dull blade or something because I would cut myself and get razor burn constantly...I would like to save my daughter from that by teaching her the right way the first time.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I think my concern is because, well, my dd is quite, ah... well, not graceful. I'm seriously worried she is going to bleed to death in the tub. Ok, maybe not that much, but I think it could get very ugly. So, what is a 'safe' razor? Any razor I've ever had can make me bleed. How does one give instruction on how to do it? I just learned on my own, my mom never taught me. I'm not against it, per se, but I am against her totally slashing her legs... if that makes sense. I think it is more the fear of her hurting herself, because she really has no idea how to not hurt herself doing fairly normal things.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Those round ladies razors are the safest according to other mothers that I have talked to. I cannot think of the name but my mom used to have one.

Another alternative is a water proof rechargable those only pinch not cut.

The main thing is to tell her to be gentle and not use a lot of pressure because that ends in lots of blood







nice scare on my leg from that little learning experience.

Trial and error was my way of learning.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

how about something like this? It works great, and I can usually find it in any large drugstore. And no possibility of cutting herself!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wish those things worked for me but my hair is to flippin stubborn







but I bet for fine hair they would work really well.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

When I was young, I think maybe 9 or 10ish, my Mom went out of town. I asked my Dad for some Nair at the store and he got it for me. I used it and my Mom flipped out. I never could understand that. I mean, I rarely shave as it is, I don't think starting young affected anything









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorasMama* 
how about something like this? It works great, and I can usually find it in any large drugstore. And no possibility of cutting herself!

I was surprised, but that actually worked for me! It is very expensive though, IMO, so I can't afford it.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon* 
How does one give instruction on how to do it? I just learned on my own, my mom never taught me. I'm not against it, per se, .

The easiest way, if she wants you to, and you're comfortable with it, it to do it your self for a few strokes. You can show her what kind of pressure is right, and how to navigate spots like the ankle, etc. It only took a minute for my dd to get it. She asked me to show her, so that made it easy.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I let my dd shave and she is 11. She started last summer with swim team.

I wouldn't worry to much about her cutting herself. She MIGHT do it a few times but she will learn quickly -- natural consequences.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't have any input about rather or not she should shave, but I found that as far as "safe" razors, the Schick Quattro Pro for Women rocks. I swear, I'm so clumsy I could cut myself with a spoon, but I've never had a problem with that razor.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd definitely let her shave. I'm a person who still cuts herself regularly (darn knees and ankles!) and there was never a danger of me bleeding to death. Actually, my mom always used to buy me cutesy cartoon bandaids for my Christmas stocking because she knew how uncoordinated my shaving was. Trust me, you can have tons of little nicks all over your legs and still be totally okay.









That hair off mitten thing is funny. My college roommate was enthralled by things like that, and ordered a set when she saw a commercial on TV. She let me try one when they arrived. It's sandpaper. Really fine-grain sandpaper that they sell for far too much money because they call it a girly product. I bet you can go to Home Depot and buy the same stuff for much cheaper (although not in pink, probably







). If you decide to go that route.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I looked at our Home Depot, and couldn't find anything quite as fine as the Hair Off things. I don't remove my hair, personally, but I'm fair, and DD is NOT, so I assume at some point she's going to want to do so. It's weird to me, but I didn't have to deal with the dark hair she'll have to deal with.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I would let her. Maybe go to the store and pick her out an electric razor and wrap it up. I bet she would be shocked, and so happy that you are understanding the difficulty she is having.


----------



## MerriMom (Mar 26, 2009)

I would let her shave also. What about Sensitive Skin Nair if a razor worries you?


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Nair seems so toxic to me, and she breaks out in a rash if she even looks at something that might not be good for you skin. Definitely will not go that route.

I will take everything into consideration... I just never even thought about anything like this until I was 13.


----------



## doulatara (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah about that sensitive skin Nair stuff: I tried it for the first time a week ago before we went to an indoor water park, (after not shaving for several months.) It worked, but my skin stung pretty bad afterward, especially along the bikini line. I also took off half of my pubic hair accidently because I flexed my leg to get under my knee with it on my upper thigh.....my dh and I have been laughing about it since everytime he sees me naked. Don't think I will be using that again!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

There are waterproof lady shavers out there. My oldest girl started out with that, and still uses one because she loves it. You can cut yourself with that.
And, yes, I'd let her.


----------



## fruitlove (Apr 16, 2008)

I've had bad experience with all Nair products. I always break out in the areas where I am using them.

How about the Schick razor? There are several hair-like thin wires that run over the razor blades to minimize cuts.


----------



## Encinalien (Mar 27, 2007)

This is the one pricey splurge I make for me. I buy those razors that look like they have a bar of soap wrapped around them. I shave once a week. The refills cost $10 and last me a month. I don't think you can cut yourself with them. I never Nick myself even when I'm rushing using them. But the best part, the reason I splurge on them is that they leave my legs soft, smooth, mosturized, and never any razor bumps. Although usually at least one little patch of hair I missed. The downside is they're only good for one use, maybe two uses occasionally. I would call it a good razor.


----------



## 7thDaughter (Jan 8, 2006)

In college my roommate, who was Latina, would wax her legs. She scheduled a monthly beauty day, a tradition she learned from her own mother when she was a child. I thought it was a wonderful tradition. Over the years the hair grows back lighter.

You can buy wax kits at the drug store, the strips are easy to use and quite effective. Nothing sharp or hot that might cut or burn a child. It hurts for a few moments -- like pulling off a bandaid, do it quick and it's over. I find that after the initial Yow! it doesn't really hurt much. I'd rather my daughter wax than shave.


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I wasnt allowed to shave until I was around 15y and at that point I went behind mom's back and did it.

lol! I also went behind my mom's back. I was 12 though. I remember she didn't want me to. She said "once you start you will never be able to stop!" lol.

I was really embarrassed once other girls in my gym class started shaving. I would wear long pants.

Now that I am a mom, I can understand your hesitation. However when I look back and remember how I felt as a 12 year old- I would want to spare my daughter that feeling somehow! So I think I would let my daughter shave.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon* 
I think my concern is because, well, my dd is quite, ah... well, not graceful. I'm seriously worried she is going to bleed to death in the tub. Ok, maybe not that much, but I think it could get very ugly. So, what is a 'safe' razor? Any razor I've ever had can make me bleed. How does one give instruction on how to do it? I just learned on my own, my mom never taught me. I'm not against it, per se, but I am against her totally slashing her legs... if that makes sense. I think it is more the fear of her hurting herself, because she really has no idea how to not hurt herself doing fairly normal things.


I was SUPER hairy and my mom wouldn't let me shave...I'm still trying to figure out why...in my case it wasn't a clumsy thing. I did it while away at camp when she had no say in the matter.

If you're concerned about bleeding, would you consider either taking her in for a wax or helping her do it at home?


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

For me my mom bought me a non cheap razor. I just can't do cheap ones without hacking up my legs. I had the Gillette with the grippy flat looking handle to start out with.

To teach her why not make it fun where you shave your legs with her and so she can learn from example. My Mary Kay rep would have what she called "hairy legs party" and a bunch of us girls would all get together to try out the mary kay body line. So you could do the same concept make it a fun mother daughter type deal.


----------



## savyjoel (Jan 7, 2010)

I was feeling the same way about my 10 almost 11yr old then I read this thread and thought--why am I not letting her? She really does have hairy legs, she has for her whole life. As she's getting older I guess she is getting a bit more aware of it and wants it gone. She's asked me several times about it and I told her maybe when she's 11 but again, after reading your comments I bought her some razors and shave gel and surprised her. We shaved last Wed. I did one leg and she did the other. She thought that is was great. She can not stop feeling her legs! So--I'm having to learn how to slowly let go


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *new2this* 
For me my mom bought me a non cheap razor. I just can't do cheap ones without hacking up my legs.









: Especially not the "for women" ones. If it comes in a plastic bag with any kind of pink, run away.

Very much not at the point of having a dd who needs/wants to shave, but dh and I have found it helpful to use the same style of razor so we can buy refills in bulk for less. (He goes through about 5 blades a month, I go through 1,







)


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

If my DD wanted to I would let her but may get her a electric so she doesn't cut herself. I figure it is her body and if she want's to it is her choice.


----------



## maggieb (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't see what the big deal is. Both of my girls started shaving around 10 (they are now 12 & 14). My oldest just came out and asked me one night - I sat down and "helped" her the first time. My youngest got the older sister to help her and just told me about the next day.

I bought them an electric razor, but both of them hate it - they say it doesn't give them "smooth legs" like using a razor. We tried Nair - but they both say that it burns and don't like it.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
If you're concerned about bleeding, would you consider either taking her in for a wax or helping her do it at home?

I'm an esthetician and wouldn't feel comfortable doing a leg wax on a 10 year old.

Why not buy her a Venus razor (the best and most safe IMO) and some nice shaving gel or cream and show her how? Make this about her being able to trust you. She's growing up. It's time. Just be there to guide her and she will blossom right in front of your eyes.


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

I had the opposite problem. DD is almost 12 and her friends and I finally got her to start removing her armpit hair a few months ago. She is a ballet dancer and lets just say it looked like she had a baby mouse under her arms. But it would come and go shorter and longer - even as she would not talk to me about it but must have been talking to them. I finally asked her straight out ...she was trimming it with scissors! lol

I asked her why and she said her friends at school were telling her it was time but she didn't want to shave. So she finally talked about it with me and said her friends told her to use nair. So that is what she does for now.

She is a true blond with golden skin so the hair on her legs while there, is very pale so no reason to shave it.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
I'm an esthetician and wouldn't feel comfortable doing a leg wax on a 10 year old.

Why? Because of the pain factor? I'd think you could do one strip and then let her decide whether to finish. With a kid, you'd only be going from the knee down and calves aren't very sensitive.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My mother wouldn't let me shave until I was 13, and I suffered some humiliation and embarrassment as a result. If she wants to, I'd let her. I'd sit down with her and help her learn to do it. And I think waxing is fine, too, if she wants to try it. As for the cutting herself-- I wouldn't worry too much. She'll work out how to do it, and the cuts heal.

I wouldn't tell a girl she had to shave if she didn't want to or wasn't ready, but I wouldn't stop a girl that wanted to, either.

I'm anticipating this issue with my oldest. She has been blessed with quite a pelt







and I would imagine that in five years or so she's going to be looking to get rid of some of it. I myself only shave sporadically, now-- only in the summer, and then not consistently. I don't want her to be afraid to bring the subject up with me, though, so when I do shave, I always explain what I'm doing and why.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

My daughter is eight and was really unhappy about the dark hair on her legs. I didn't want her to start shaving because once you start you're stuck, unless you want to go through the messy and nasty-feeling stubble stage. Plus, it's all too easy to get razor burn.

So I got her some Nair -- works like a charm, and if she gets tired of it/doesn't bother with upkeep, it grows back soft instead of sharp and stubbly (because you aren't cutting across the hair). I use it in my bikini area -- neither of us has reacted to it at all (itching, rash, burning) and we both have ridiculously sensitive skin. You do need to do a patch test, just to be safe.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Not sure what the OP ended up deciding, but I would also recommend an electric razor. There is no risk of cutting, and they sell them as cheap as $12 (though, I would buy a nicer one if she is going to shave regularly).

My DD is 9, and hasn't shown any interest what-so-ever for shaving her legs... but when she does, I will be okay with it. It's her body, and I never got why it was a big deal to some parents.


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

DD started off with an electric razor for about a year. She recently asked me if she could use a real razor, so I showed her how & gave her pointers about doing her ankles & knees. She did really well!


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I would teach her to wax her legs. Shaving and Nair just make the hair more coarse. Waxing pulls that hair out by the root so that each time you wax the hair has to regenerate and it becomes finer. Over the years she will have less hair probably, too. My daughter is 12 and we wax her underarms and legs for those reasons.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firewoman* 
I would teach her to wax her legs. Shaving and Nair just make the hair more coarse. Waxing pulls that hair out by the root so that each time you wax the hair has to regenerate and it becomes finer. Over the years she will have less hair probably, too. My daughter is 12 and we wax her underarms and legs for those reasons.









I'm confused because my electrologist told me the exact opposite of this. She said that pulling hair out by the root makes it grow back coarser and coarser because it changes the root shape, and the hair tries to get a better toe-hold so it won't be uprooted again.

I think it only seems like waxing makes hair finer because the hairs are each on a different growing schedule so they don't all come back at once. Have you ever gone at least 3 or 4 months without waxing or removing the hairs in any way to give all the hairs a chance to get back to their natural state and see if it still seems finer?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon* 
I think my concern is because, well, my dd is quite, ah... well, not graceful. I'm seriously worried she is going to bleed to death in the tub. Ok, maybe not that much, but I think it could get very ugly. So, what is a 'safe' razor? Any razor I've ever had can make me bleed. How does one give instruction on how to do it? I just learned on my own, my mom never taught me. I'm not against it, per se, but I am against her totally slashing her legs... if that makes sense. I think it is more the fear of her hurting herself, because she really has no idea how to not hurt herself doing fairly normal things.

She might have a bloody slash or two but she will figure it out. She won't bleed to death.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

There's only so badly you can get hurt by a safety razor. She'll probably bleed a couple of times, I know I did when I was learning, and I'm guessing most of us did. But we all figured it out. She'll figure it out too.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I second the Venus razor idea and just want to add that in our home, if they are old enough to notice/care about their leg/arm/wherever hair-then they are old enough to shave. And ummm....my other girls didn't have the gorilla problem but my 2yo was born with hair covering her BACK and even on her EARS! It's faded SLIGHTLY but still there. Apparently all of our gorilla genes pooled together just for her. Ahem. LOL


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
I'm an esthetician and wouldn't feel comfortable doing a leg wax on a 10 year old.

Why not buy her a Venus razor (the best and most safe IMO) and some nice shaving gel or cream and show her how? Make this about her being able to trust you. She's growing up. It's time. Just be there to guide her and she will blossom right in front of your eyes.

We bought the venus razor too, and it works very well. My daughter started when she was in fifth grade. She didn't start her period til 8th grade. So, the kids would have tormented her if I made her wait.

It is SOOOOOOOO horrible when our girls start growing up though!!! I can remember lying awake at night, wishing I just had a few more years with a little girl. Sigh.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I have dark leg hair so will just echo the chorus here... let her shave. And I agree that the Venus Razor is good.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Is there a point that you would think is too young? My daughter will be 8 in November and while she hasn't asked yet I could see it being in the next year or so. She does gymnastics twice a week and dance twice a week so her legs are constantly showing. My husband is Greek and she out of the 3 kids she is the only one who got the dark Greek colouring (my other daughter is blond and blue eyes!) and her leg hair is very dark and noticeable. Would you feel comfortable letting an 8-9 year old shave?? I just got used to the idea of letting her get her ears pierced for her 8th birthday, the idea of shaving is slightly terrifying!

BTW, I started when I was 11 when a boy I liked made fun of my hairy legs.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

My grandma had a really nice home wax kit and used to wax me whenever I came to visit. (all summer and once a year for winter getaway)
I think i started doing that at about 11 or 12. If done right and with good supplies it really did not hurt that bad. I startredc doing it year round on and off at about 16 when she bought me my own kit.

I have many times in the winter let it go for many months and yes it does grow back less and less over the years, now in my thirties I have maybe a 1/4 of the hair I had at 18. I think that electrolysis lady was just thinking her way was best.

I would let me kid shave or help her wax at any point she felt comfortable with it. I liked waxing because I didn't have to do it every day and the growth was soft so I could let it go for longer before it was noticeable.

FYI, my mom shaved nothing ever, still doesn't and neither did a lot of the folks around me, so it was pretty easy for me to go either way, in the end I just loved the feel of smooth and still do.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

My dd started shaving when she wanted to I think it was maybe 11 or 12, but My next dd has breasts now, is getting hairy bits but very blonde... Whenever she wants to shave she can. Body issues are hard enough without being allowed to control those kind of easily-controlled qualities to your preference. My dd is rather uncareful but has had few boo-boos from razor

I have always refused to have the Nair and its cousins in my house. I'm sure my kids will go all out with them at some point and dd probably has elsewhere but so be it. She's taken a million wild or wonderful freedoms with my blessing that I wouldn't agree with, I refused this one. I'm still mom and I'm protectively particular about chemicals on bodies and storing them in my space/my other children's space. (She has some extra issues with excreting toxins and some sensitivities FWIW but I try not to use that as a reason too much because it is not severe.) IMO anything that can eat hair doesn't belong on skin and I haven't even looked into it beyond that. I think shaving is also better because it requires an effort for the result instead of a commercial insta-magic kind of result. A 10yo can learn to handle it safely no problem--my 7yo will have worse scars from poison ivy/bug bites/scab-picking I'm quite certain than she ever will from shaving.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

My oldest dd, who is 12 now, started shaving with an electric razor at 9. My 9 year old also started in 4th grade. My older one uses a regular razor now. She also gets her eye brows waxed! Poor thing got her daddy's eyebrows; at 12, she already had a unibrow. Anyway, she likes having her eyebrows done, but it does hurt. I cannot imagine her waxing her legs.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i was 10 whn i started shaving. i dont think had much to shave but it made me feel grown up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i used my grandpa's old school double sided razor lol i cant tell you how many times i cut myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

My mom wouldn't let me shave and I was younger than all my friends because I started school early, so I hid it from her and bought cheap bic razors. I cut myself really bad once! My grandma finally bought me an electric razor. I think it was more of a control issue for my mom than anything, so of course I was going to rebel against her. I don't think it is a big deal, I would either take her to get waxed if she wanted or let her shave.


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel for you mama-- my dd is 9 and really could start anytime imo bc I am fair w dark hair and she got the saskwatch gene from her dad-- so she was really born w no hope and has plenty of fairly dark hair already, LOL. She was also born without the normal sense of fear that usually protects people from jumping out of 3 story high trees and such-- so I fear the impending shaving bloodbath







(fortunately she likes bare legs under long skirts at this point)

We really really love the hair-off mittens like a PP linked. They're great! But expensive. I have frugally found that ultra-fine grit emery paper (like 1000 grit or finer from an auto store) works fine when cut in little squares and is about 1/10 the price. But for her first few experiences, you may want to buy the fancy little mitts-- it's a celebration for her- a milestone.

Other products I like are the noxema disposable razors-- I have never had even a nick w them, and the "EMJOI" device-- it's like a "plucky-machine" no blood.

blessings


----------

